# Burned pump rubber - safe for fish?



## karaim (Aug 28, 2008)

I had a little accident. I accidently left a heater turned on next to one of my pumps (the one I use to mix salt). The heater touched the electrical wire of the pump and burned it a little bit (the actual electrical wiring is not exposed, but the rubber part of the wire is burned a little).

My question is can I still use the pump, or did the burning of the rubber release some chemicals that are not aquarium safe?

Thanks.


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

The pump is most likely safe to use. the question is how big is the tank because if the tank is any smaller than 25 gallons the rubber may be toxic.
If it is a reef tank of any size I would not take chances. You should do small water changes daily for about a week to try to clear out the toxins. If your fish or animals show side affects then removethem and replace 40-60% of the water.


----------



## karaim (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for your post.

The pump did not get burned in the tank itself; it got burned in a bucket where I was mixing salt and heating up water. I didn't use the actual water, so no harm done.

I was just wondering if I had to throw out the pump.

By the way, my tank is a 125 gallon FOWLR with 30 gallon sump. It does have some inverts thought.


----------

